# Got one - thank u



## ownsmany (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking for decent place in mrytle beach now.
3 nights - 
One or 2 rooms


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2015)

Does "now," mean today?


----------



## geekette (Apr 24, 2015)

Is Sunday soon enough?  Harbour Lights (many units of various size) and Shorecrest (NMB, 2 bd marshview), Monday I can get you Carolina Grand 3 br.


----------



## ownsmany (Apr 24, 2015)

Got one.  Thank you everyone


----------

